# 476 visa - What should I do after sending additional documents to my case officer?



## mangaspiderman (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi guys, 

I am applying for 476 visa online and I have some queries.

3 weeks ago, I received an email from my case officer asking for additional documents. After I sent back my documents I received an automated response confirming receipt email. Since this email was automatically generated, I was expecting a formal response email from my case officer which has never come. So I want to know, is this a normal situation? Would there be a formal response email?

And I found that there is a “request complete” button in the online application webpage, I clicked it and my application state became “assessment in progress”. Should I have waited for my case officer’s confirmation before I clicked it?

Any advice is welcome, thank you very much for your valuable time~

Regards


----------



## mistryman91 (Sep 18, 2015)

*mistryman91*

Hey, 

I was in the same position as you a few weeks ago and got my visa granted today.

I just clicked the "Request Complete" button once I had uploaded the requested documents and waited. It took around 3-4 weeks for the CO to get back to me after doing this, no need to contact them. 

Hopefully you will have been granted your visa by now. If you've still not yet heard anything, don't worry! They will get around to your application soon. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jobhunter90 (May 25, 2014)

Hey buddy,

I got my 476 visa granted today also.

I just attached the extra documents that were requested within my online application through immiaccount. I received a pdf through my email from my case officer just listing all additional documents that were required. Be sure to click "Request Complete".

I didn't receive any confirmation email after I sent off my documents but a week or so later they granted me the visa.

Good luck.


----------



## asheesh (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi All,
I have applied for Visa 476.
I got an email from DIBP to upload remaining documents (PCC and Medical Checkup only).
I did both of them and have uploaded PCC and sent the successful submission reciept of eMedical client to them on the email.
My queries are -

1. I haven't received any email from their side. Will they necessarily reply or it is up to them to acknowledge.

2. Till now I have not taken any health insurance for Australia. When I will have to buy it ( Please shed light on after their reply or now only to complete the form and on how much costs and which is the best option to go with)

3. I haven't clicked on request complete button. When one has to click on it ? ( Only health insurance document is not uploaded yet)

4. What are the job opportunities for Android Developers in Australia? ( I have one year of experience in Android development) and which is the best city in Australia for software jobs.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi guys,
I applied for subclass 476 visa in feburary 2016 and case officer was assigned in april 2016. I was requested to submit addional documents, which I did, but I didnt hear from the case officer till now. The status in my immi account shows "assessment in progress". Few other friends of mine applied along with me got their visa granted. Why is my visa application still pending. Could anyone please help me why is the delay in my application. Also what are the rejection rate for subclass 476 visa. Thanks


----------

